
A quick thought on hiring diversity - instakill
https://medium.com/@cynicalgrinch/a-quick-thought-about-diversity-441b98827676#.qsvja2egm
======
gamechangr
Lack of perspective is the main advantage? Why not do deep testing?

I know Peter Theil is outspokenly against diversity early on.
[https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/237677](https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/237677)

I know that it's politically correct for large companies to have to champion
the value of diversity. They obviously are unwilling to pay for it though,
which poses the biggest question.

I have one serious ongoing question that is hard to satisfy. Why are we having
to "raise awareness" to the benefits of diversity? If there are tangible
benefits, would that solve the problem by itself?

